# Kurdish medieval music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

A scolars told me sumer oldest country, now Irak or civilisation , Kurds people play a hudge part of it, or there any music left of kurdish medieval lore? and is it interresting?

Anyone can answer this querry, i aknowledge some kurds or muslim other or christian and other pagan.


So this tread should be interresting?


----------

